
Understanding the ethereum trie - laex
https://easythereentropy.wordpress.com/2014/06/04/understanding-the-ethereum-trie/
======
brudgers
The trie data structure:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trie](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trie)

